# DWTS Season 20



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, folks. Here's the list.

Women:

    Multi Grammy-winning singer Patti LaBelle with Artem Chigvintsev
    Gymnast Nastia Liukin with Derek Hough
    Model & actress Charlotte McKinney with Keo Motsepe
    "Hunger Games" star Willow Shields with Mark Ballas
    Actress, author and lifestyle guru Suzanne Somers with Tony Dovolani
    Actress Rumer Willis with Valentin Chmerkovskiy

Men:

    Combat veteran Noah Galloway with Sharna Burgess
    "Shark Tank" star and businessman Robert Herjavec with Kym Johnson
    Actor and singer Riker Lynch with Allison Holker
    Singer RedFoo with Emma Slater
    Former NFL player Michael Sam with Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

March 6? Is that a typo or is my ABC app wrong.  According to the ad that just appeared on my ABC app, the premiere is March 16?

I can't say any of the "stars" interest me...I'm more interested in the dancers at this point, anyway!  Though Rumer Willis be interesting if mom and dad show up to watch. 

I guess Suzanne Somers is playing the role of the older woman this season.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> March 6? Is that a typo or is my ABC app wrong. According to the ad that just appeared on my ABC app, the premiere is March 16?
> 
> I can't say any of the "stars" interest me...I'm more interested in the dancers at this point, anyway! Though Rumer Willis be interesting if mom and dad show up to watch.
> 
> ...


I got the date from a tweet which was obviously wrong now that you pointed it out. The 6th is a Friday and the 16th is a Monday. So, March 16th it is.

Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The "Stars" may be interesting.
I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Completely forgot the new season started last week. I'll watch it on Hulu sometime this week.

I did manage to watch tonight, although I missed the first couple. I still don't know who it was. Rumer was really good, Willow unbelievable for a fourteen year old. Nastia was so elegant, and Riker I expected to be good. GD watches a show starring his brother and I enjoy watching the brother sing and dance.

But boy, the judges are sure scoring low.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Watched Week 1 and 2 and I wish that the teams were given two weeks of dancing before the elimination.  The person that went home really stepped up their game this week and after seeing them dance I didn't feel that they should have been the team leaving.  So far I am not impressed with the Bachelor (I didn't see much improvement from the 1st week) and thought he should have been eliminated.  There have been some surprises Rumor was a huge one, I was not expecting much from her.  Nastia should go far, Willow should also go far but needs to stop with playing the 14 yr. old card, I don't think that is necessarily a factor in ability disadvantage.  The Model reminded me of Hope Solo from last year (a hot mess ) and in my opinion should be the one going home next week.  Riker has a lot of ability and he is actually one of them that I knew from his days on Glee as one of the Warblers, I'm looking forward to him going far in the competition.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think the model is nearly as bad as Hope.  That woman was a disaster. 

I know Riker because GD watches a show starring his brother and the brother is a really good singer and dancer.

I agree there should not have been an elimination this week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All I can say is WILLOW & MARK!!!!

Bad music for Allison and Riker's Argentine Tango.

I cannot believe Noah's strength and balance. He is stunning to watch. 

The right couple went home.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Disney week was fantastic!  I really enjoyed that!  I had to rewind and watch Rumer's and Riker's routines a couple of times.  Just loved it!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Had not watched it for several weeks and was surprised that "some" people were still there.  I loved the production of Alice and Wonderland and thought Riker did Captain Jack wonderfully.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> Disney week was fantastic! I really enjoyed that! I had to rewind and watch Rumer's and Riker's routines a couple of times. Just loved it!


They outdid themselves this season. I loved the opening and all of the animated dancers.

Rumer and Riker were definitely the best although I did enjoy Willow and Mark. There was just something about Nastia and Derek that didn't wow me this week and I was surprised they had such good scores.



spotsmom said:


> Had not watched it for several weeks and was surprised that "some" people were still there. I loved the production of Alice and Wonderland and thought Riker did Captain Jack wonderfully.


Surprised to see


Spoiler



susanne sommers


 go after last week's performance. Should have been


Spoiler



Chris


. Maybe next week.

BTW, Bethany Mota from last season will be a guest judge on an episode of Project Runway.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wasn't surprised at all with who was in the bottom three, thought that they should have been there a lot sooner so didn't bother me at all who went home.  The other two should be next in line to go, in my opinion.

Disney week was one of the best they have done.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

An interesting season.
For me this show is mostly entertainment.
I really enjoy So You Think You Can Dance - I believe we see true competition and creativeness there.
On this show we often have the pros doing a great job devising choreography that makes the stars look good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be watching tonight with GD. I heard there was no elimination.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking forward to it!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoy this show! It is delightfully entertaining!


----------



## bookworm82 (Apr 19, 2015)

I love willow.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

There was elimination.. we lost Miss Patti, who was a joy to watch.  

Two will go next week.

Derek Hough injured a leg and the other foot, had to pull from his show at Radio City with the Rockettes tonight and seems doubtful for both the 20th season special and this season, though he vows he will return.  Sucks for Nastia, his partner.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

As much fun as she was to watch it was time for her to go.  There wasn't much content in her routines almost looked like the same moves different music.  Right now my top four are Rumor, Nastia, Riker and Willow.  I think that this could be Val's year to win, Rumor has been a pleasant surprise to watch, at the beginning of the Season I was not looking forward to her being in the competition.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree with you, B-Kay! But Patty did better than most of the other seniors that have been on, gotta congratulate her for that.

Sad about my perennial favorite Derek... 

http://www.etonline.com/news/163179_derek_hough_injured_spends_night_in_emergency_room/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It won't be the same without Derek. He's so much more than a pretty face. 

But I have to say that Mark has really stepped up his game this year and I'm really impressed with his choreo.

I have loved Allison since her first season on SYTYCD. She's a beautiful dancer. But I have to say that I think Riker outdanced her this week. I can't believe they keep ending up in the bottom. Maybe his fans are not the age-group that watch DWTS.

I agree with B-Kay. Rumer, Nastia, Willow and Riker in the finals, although not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The bottom 4 or 3 are always (well not always) "not necessarily the bottom.."  just the pair that goes home.  Sometimes Tom Bergeron will say it is the bottom two, but usually it is "not necessarily"  I think they often label a pair as in jeopardy to promote votes for them.

I'm still enjoying Robert, though he won't win it.  Still, he is savoring the experience.

Of course Patti wasn't going to win, but I certainly enjoyed her!  

Rumer sure has talent but this last week  her dance was a bit closer to striptease than DWTS.  Well done, yep, but not what I watch that show for.

I've recently read the books by  Derek Hough and Tom Bergeron, also by Derek's former partner, Amy Purdy..  all quite enjoyable reads.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

No spoilers here, but I have to say that I totally disagree with what happened last night.  It was totally "messed up" (read Riker's lips).  Enough said until others have a chance to watch and comment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> No spoilers here, but I have to say that I totally disagree with what happened last night. It was totally "messed up" (read Riker's lips). Enough said until others have a chance to watch and comment.


WHAT!!!! I haven't seen the show yet, but I googled the results. This is one of the worst eliminations ever.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gertie, that's what I'm saying!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Gertie, that's what I'm saying!!


Definitely agree.


Spoiler



GD, being a Hunger Games fan, will be very upset.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched and was appalled.

In happier news, I loved Derek/Sasha/Natastia's dance.

Betsy


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

So unfair....when there are still people on who don't even have a sense of rhythm!!!  Ugh!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

There have been a lot of disappointing eliminations over the years but I think this one was the worst one ever.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Did anyone catch the DWTS summer tour?  It was a FABULOUS show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the link to the new season

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221652.msg3098916.html#msg3098916


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

It stinks without Len, cannot stand the other 3 judges.  Liked Bindey. But think I will skip this season.


----------

